# Closed End question



## southernclay (Jun 24, 2014)

When doing a closed end (body) on say a Jr Gent II or Atrax, it appears that you do not use the end cap and coupler correct? Just the nib, nib coupler tube, refill and spring? Going to try this soon
Thanks!
Warren


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 24, 2014)

Correct.  Be sure to leave enough room for the refill (if buiding a RB) DAMHIKT.


----------



## southernclay (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks John,
That's the way I read the tutorial but wasn't 100% clear


----------



## toddlajoie (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes, and like John said, remember that the pen body length MUST include the entire length of the INSIDE of a standard pen. What I do is drill the blank with the proper drill bit for the body tube, then take a long 7mm drill bit that I have marked to the length of the inside of a finished pen, lay it on one side of the pen, and with a marker, mark on the outside of the pen where the drill bit reaches to. The pen blank MUST be at least a little bit longer than this point. Then put that bit in the drill press and drill the 7mm hole to the point of the mark. The 7mm hole will hold the spring decently and easily fit the refill in.

when I chuck up the blank. I mark the point on my toll rest that matches up with the mark I put on the side of the blank, and always remember that the whole in the wood reaches to that point, so you should NEVER turn off any part of the blank near that line!!!


----------



## southernclay (Jun 24, 2014)

Great tips! Thanks! 

I can see a little longer blank being good, the 8" on the tutorial seems really long though. I would think a 6" blank would suffice, maybe 6.5 with a custom finial?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 24, 2014)

I mark my drill bit to the right depth.


----------



## BSea (Jun 24, 2014)

southernclay said:


> Great tips! Thanks!
> 
> I can see a little longer blank being good, the 8" on the tutorial seems really long though. I would think a 6" blank would suffice, maybe 6.5 with a custom finial?


You can do it easy with a 6" blank, even with a custom finial.  Just glue on a sacrificial piece.  I've made Jr Gent 1's close ended with custom finials with a 5.25" blank.  On 1 I even did a custom CB ring (sorta).


----------



## southernclay (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the link Bob, I missed that thread. 

However I did see the centerband tutorial yesterday, definitely on the list! Thanks for that and sharing the link


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 24, 2014)

There are closed end pen articles on my website at http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles . They may also be in the library here along with a few other closed end pen articles.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------

